# swisher brush trail cutter



## mat280 (Feb 22, 2005)

need to know what you think,  does this piece of equipment work????it says it will cut 1 1/2 inch dia.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 23, 2005)

I know someone who has one and he swears by it. He's tried several but says definitely go with the 'brush cutter'.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 25, 2005)

*How About a "Link" for Them?*

Does anyone have a "link" for the Swisher Brush Trail Cutter?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.swisherinc.com

you also might want to look at the drfield and brush  mowers. I hear they are a little sturdier.


----------



## mat280 (Feb 28, 2005)

*swisher (brush cutter)*

thanks, for the info. I bought me one last friday. I used it all weekend. Love It !!!!!!   It will do what it says, the thing is awsome. I bought it to clear some land I that I purchased I didn't want to take out any of the trees that exist so a tractor was out of the question. If you have any questions just give me a holler.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 2, 2005)

How about you just bring it down to my place and give me a demonstration of how it clears trails?   Post some pixs of before and after clearing those trails next time so we can see how it did. Glad you're pleased with it.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 2, 2005)

I think what he actually has is the dr brush mower. He loves that thing!


----------

